# Following Your Deams And Passions..



## N^G (Apr 30, 2009)

Bella said:


> Do you think that we all know what we truly want to do in our lives?
> 
> I spoke to people on several occasions. Most of them tell me: "No one ever truly knows what they want to do, because after a while, things just get routine and boring, so choose whatever and you'll be fine.."
> 
> ...


I guess its fair to say that I gotten to where I want to be, more or less. I have a great job with comfortable pay and great benefits and great colleagues. I am very happily married.

What would I have done differently: I would have held onto friends much better than I have. Too often I have neglected friendships in order to succeed with other goals.

Personally, reaching where I am has basically resulted in realigning my goals to reach even higher (I am currently working on how high up the company I can go, and that is a loooong term plan.), the only difference is that failing to achieve the new goals is less desparate, as where I am at in life is better than I could ask for.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

_Have you found your dreams? Have you had them fulfilled? What would you do differently, had you known earlier? What are things that you think may be the ideal type of occupation?


_My dream is to not have to work - so that dream hasn't been fulfilled yet. I do have a really good job, with good pay and benefits and I do like the people I work with -- so I am very blessed that way, even if I really don't want to work. My love wishes have been fulfilled -- I don't know how, but The Gods sure did smile on me in that area. If it really is true that we create our own lives and reality then wow.... I'd like to just say to me... " how'd you manage that?' :laughing:

Things I would have done differently - prob not be so nice. I wish I had more "Dr. House" in me at times. He's SO COOL!

Ideal occupation for me? Must live in Hawaii, sit on beach under palms and be a writer or reviewer of books. In other words, I'm looking for a job that _ain't a JOB_.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd like to be a writer...this process is working itself out very slowly...I've first got to find another job to support me while I'm writing...I'm working on that too...


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

This topic is somewhat old . . . but I like it. I've wanted to be a veterinarian since I was pretty young, but I always doubted that I would be good at it so I was too embarrassed to tell anyone. Silly, I know. I've finally realized that just because I didn't grow up on a farm and I got really emotional when animals were in trouble, doesn't mean I can't learn like everyone else. I have a passion for animals, and I really would love to work with them.

I also love acting (as long as I have a script), but I am way too shy to ever do anything like that. The same goes for singing and playing flute, I'm not amazing at any of these things but I love doing them.

If I was really good at dancing, I honestly think I would probably pursue it as a career, but I am terrible at it so I just do it for fun when no one's looking. Why do most of my dreams have to be so unrealistic? haha


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Good topic. I'm glad it was brought back up. 

This is sort of a tough on for me. To be perfectly honest, I have no real dreams; I still don't know what I want to do, and I'm not sure that I ever will. I've seen this go several different ways: (1.) This person discovers what they want to do at an early age, pursues it, and continues with it throughout life; (2.) This person thinks they know what they want to do at an early age, pursues, only to discover a few years later they need to go a different direction; (3.) This person never decides what they really want to do, and just drift through life aimlessly. It all depends on the person and their personality. 

I personally think I'm going to be more like Type #3. I'm nearing 21, and I don't know what I want to do career-wise; all I know is I have interests. I will be excited about pursuing something one minute, and then the next minute I will do a complete 360. For instance, I've gone from wanting to be a teacher to a movie producer in a matter of one week. 

I just want to end up happy in life; and for me, I know happiness is *not* in a 9-5 office, or in Wal Mart. I know my happiness is *not* being tied down to one place for a long period of time. I want to be able to explore, travel, pursue my interests, and do things on my own time--that will make me happy; that's my dream.


----------



## T-Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is my goal in life and hopefully you'll gain some insight

I want a high paying job so I can support my current and future family. I also want power and fame. In order to do so I must work hard in university and get excellent grades. I must also expand my network as I will be dealing with a lot of people in my life. So far, I've been doing well in both aspects of achieving my goal and I strive for success everyday. I am certain that I will achieve my goals and objectives in the near future. 

This is what I think about following my dreams and passions.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

The only thing I am certain of in regards to my future is that I do not want a career. The word itself is so jarring to me, the whole idea of going to school just to groom yourself a single career track then dedicating a large portion of your time working and trying to promote yourself within that area.

Me I would rather just go around the world, here and there doing odd jobs and volunteering for the rest of my life. I don't mean working in retail or anything like that but rather something like teaching abroad combined with other odd things like writing and being an artist on the side, then go somewhere else and do something else, and so and so on.

My main goals in life are basically to travel, teach, create, learn, and explore. I don't think about things like family because I have never been interested in having my own family, so I don't worry about things like supporting them etc. Everyone I meet I consider family regardless of how nice or rude they are, I have space in my heart reserved for everyone on this planet.


----------

